# Will this road cycle frame fit me?



## Haraldsson (Oct 10, 2013)

Pure theoretically, do you guys (and girls) think that this frame (size M) would fit me.
My length: 5 feet and 11 inches (181 cm)
My inseam: 2 feet and 10 inches (86 cm)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

The seat tube lengths must be wrong or that bike has some really weird geometry.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a guess, but I suspect the STL is due to the bike having an ISP. 

OP, keeping this theoretical, being slightly long legged for your height and considering reach is fairly long on these frames, small or medium may work.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> Just a guess, but I suspect the STL is due to the bike having an ISP.


Good guess. The seat tube length is center of BB to top of ISP. The number is useful in making sure that you can set your saddle height where it needs to be. The red horizontal line is mine. It shows that the top of the ISP has no second reference point on the frame itself. 

The geometry diagram in the original post is misdrawn. It appears to show seat tube length as center of BB to a horizontal line passing through the top of the headtube. But the numbers given tell a completely different story. Attention to detail, not.


----------



## Haraldsson (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for your replies.

So... If you were in my (cycling) shoes and had the option of choosing any frame size for that bike. You would choose size M?

Thanks


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

the difference in the top tube length (effective) between the small and medium is 14mm. remember 543 and 557mm

go to a LBS with a little tape measure and try out bikes with similar ETT length and see how you feel? note the stem length too ... it is all about how YOU feel. and note what the salesman recommends too. try a couple more LBS if you can.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Haraldsson said:


> So... If you were in my (cycling) shoes and had the option of choosing any frame size for that bike. You would choose size M?


Reads like a leading question to me. Meaning, you want to be sized over the net to order a bike (sight unseen). If that's the case, I'd advise against it. 

Similar to what chinaman offered, opt for a standard fitting at your LBS. Compare the geo _numbers_ (NOT frame size) from the test bike to those of the frame of interest - the closer the numbers, the closer fit will be.

BTW, it's not just about ETT (or reach). Equally important is HTL (stack which dictates drop), thus the importance to get sizing right.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> the difference in the top tube length (effective) between the small and medium is 14mm. remember 543 and 557mm
> 
> go to a LBS with a little tape measure and try out bikes with similar ETT length and see how you feel? note the stem length too ... it is all about how YOU feel. and note what the salesman recommends too. try a couple more LBS if you can.


Yeah, because we're just showrooms and test ride centers for online sellers...


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> the difference in the top tube length (effective) between the small and medium is 14mm. Remember 543 and 557mm
> 
> go to a lbs with a little tape measure and try out bikes with similar ett length and see how you feel? Note the stem length too ... It is all about how you feel. And note what the salesman recommends too. Try a couple more lbs if you can.


no do not do this!!!!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Yeah, because we're just showrooms and test ride centers for online sellers...


Not sure how this works, but it's always so apparent what these dudes are doing.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

You could walk in and say you have this frame in mind, but buy the build from the shop.

Do you have a bike now?


----------



## Haraldsson (Oct 10, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You could walk in and say you have this frame in mind, but buy the build from the shop.
> 
> Do you have a bike now?


I found the bike used on a craigslist equivalent in my country and I have tried it and it felt good, but it looks small. Being anxiety-ridden over possibly buying a bike for a great amount of money, I wanted other peoples opinions before purchase.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> I have tried it and it felt good, but it looks small.


Hmm. How it feels should matter more. It may look small to you because of the frame design. If I did my trig right, the "virtual seat tube" length (the measurement to the horizontal line, as wim described) should be about 57cm for the medium. That's in the ballpark for your measurements, though maybe just a bit on the small end of the range.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> If I did my trig right, the "virtual seat tube" length (the measurement to the horizontal line, as wim described) should be about 57cm for the medium.


Wait, wait. I drew that horizontal line through the top of the ISP—laid it on top of the clamp, so to speak. So it's just a line that helps explain those weirdly large STL numbers in the geo chart. For trig calculation purposes, my red line may be misleading.


----------



## Haraldsson (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for your replies!

One thing that has increased my confusion is the fitting guides online, as this one: http://www.evanscycles.com/product_document/file/8bf/537/a02/21/road-bike-sizing-chart.pdf

According to that table. being 181 cm as I am, I should be riding size Large and closer to XLarge than Medium.

Obviously, like brands of clothes, sizes on bikes are not consistent.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

wim said:


> Wait, wait. I drew that horizontal line through the top of the ISP—laid it on top of the clamp, so to speak. So it's just a line that helps explain those weirdly large STL numbers in the geo chart. For trig calculation purposes, my red line may be misleading.


Worry not. I didn't rely on your line. I meant the line on the chart labelled "reach." I used the "stack" measurement on the chart, and the seat tube angle, to try to calculate where the top of the seat tube would be if the toptube were horizontal and the seat tube not extended.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Haraldsson said:


> ... One thing that has increased my confusion is the fitting guides online, as this one: http://www.evanscycles.com/product_document/file/8bf/537/a02/21/road-bike-sizing-chart.pdf
> 
> According to that table. being 181 cm as I am, I should be riding size Large and closer to XLarge than Medium.
> 
> Obviously, like brands of clothes, sizes on bikes are not consistent.


That is a very general guide at best. You need to look at your body proportions, and your flexibility. Try out another bike with a slightly longer 'Effective Top Tube' length and see how you feel ...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Haraldsson said:


> I found the bike used on a craigslist equivalent in my country and I have tried it and it felt good, but it looks small. Being anxiety-ridden over possibly buying a bike for a great amount of money, I wanted other peoples opinions before purchase.


Negotiate a fair price and buy the bike. If it doesn't work out, clean it up and resell it. You're not taking a big risk unless you destroy it while you have it; if it costs too much for that to be acceptable, buy a cheaper bike. The nice thing about buying used bikes is that you're paying relatively close to what the bike is worth without the various things you pay a premium for when you shop retail. So it's pretty low-consequence.

And if it works out well, then just be happy.


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Medium sounds good you cant compare bikes by large xl xxl etc one brands large is another brands medium .


----------



## Haraldsson (Oct 10, 2013)

I just bought the bike!

https://imageshack.us/a/img405/5340/bhf1.jpg
The seatpost should perhaps be lowered a bit, the bike has yet to be fine tuned to me.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Hard to tell with the jeans and the low angle shot, but it looks like it fits you. Nice bike! Cool painting on the wall, are you the artist? If you are, you got talent.


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like a good fit


----------

